# hows everybody shootin



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a 3d shoot today. I will post results when I get home.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i just put two arrows into the same squirt bottle cap


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

nice man on the one in the middle i hit at 40 on the edge of it, post your pics if you can


crbanta said:


> i just put two arrows into the same squirt bottle cap


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll post some pictures up later today of some groups. Hopefully the wind will calm down a little so I can shoot better :teeth:


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

yea i shot this morning it was just getting hotter and hotter


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Heres a picture of a group of 5 arrows shot at 20 yards with my recurve.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Robin hooded at 30 this morning. Got a new stabilizer yesterday and a kisser button. Shot 3 times a 30 and 3rd shot was the robin hood. Group was a boutthe size of a Penny. After I put my bow up. Only got 2 victorys left


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I shot a 265 out of 330 today at my 3d shoot, I really hope it make it to the MAC


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Heres the farthest I can put my scope down which equals out to 70yards. Heres 2 groups I shot this afternoon in a 10-12mph crosswind at 70 yards with my new target sight and new stabilizer. The sight is call The System "By Davis" Which is an excellent sight, but a bit on the heavier side. I also have a davis scope with a 4 power lense on it. I have a 30" stabilizer with 3 oz. on the end. Not even sure what kind of stabilizer it is, we got it used for $60. Also have pictures of my bow set up for field archery in Yankton, South Dakota for this week.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've punched a couple vegas rounds... That's it


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Heres the farthest I can put my scope down which equals out to 70yards. Heres 2 groups I shot this afternoon in a 10-12mph crosswind at 70 yards with my new target sight and new stabilizer. The sight is call The System "By Davis" Which is an excellent sight, but a bit on the heavier side. I also have a davis scope with a 4 power lense on it. I have a 30" stabilizer with 3 oz. on the end. Not even sure what kind of stabilizer it is, we got it used for $60. Also have pictures of my bow set up for field archery in Yankton, South Dakota for this week.


lol.. who wrote sup on all your arrows?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol.. who wrote sup on all your arrows?


 I wrote my initials on my fletchings "JP" so when you shoot target with someone with the same arrows you can tell whose is whose and then I numbered them to see if I had any fliers. So I must of had a 5 and a JP and you thought it was sup :lol3:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol.. does anyone really shoot those cabelas arrows?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol.. does anyone really shoot those cabelas arrows?


me. Why?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I did for a while, they aren't bad... Same as beman like ics hunter, I think


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> I did for a while, they aren't bad... Same as beman like ics hunter, I think


Ya, pretty much the excact same except with the cabelas name on them. Nothing wrong with them at all. Just as good as most of the top dollar arrows. It just depends on what your looking for. For hutning, There just as good as your epics for a lower price.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im not saying they are bad. just would not think you would have to mark them


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

All arrows should be numbered. If the are not, finding a flyer or finding the ones that print the same are really tough


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont know what a flyer is, my arrows all fly pretty good.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont know what a flyer is, my arrows all fly pretty good.


Sometimes of there cut uneaven they can stray off from the rest. Also a fletching could be misplaced. Many thing could happen to make it a flier, not because of you, but because of the arrow. If you have 6 arrows all numbered and number 1 is consistenly flying low and to the right than 1 is a flyer so you know which arrow to take out.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

A flyer is an arrow that doesn't print in the same hole as the others. I tune mine on a Vegas face, get a doz to print same hole and your good to go.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Usually All it takes to fix them is turning the nock to index the stiff side of the shaft to whatever the bow likes. The vane spacing don't matter all that much, I'll get pics off my 'bores up and show what I mean


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Usually All it takes to fix them is turning the nock to index the stiff side of the shaft to whatever the bow likes. The vane spacing don't matter all that much, I'll get pics off my 'bores up and show what I mean


Didn't mean to say vane spacing, but more from the cuts and the holes in the vanes caused by the other arrows.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol.. does anyone really shoot those cabelas arrows?


those are my target arrows. i got the easton st axis n-fused carbon arrows for hunting


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i've been shooting a lot of 3d, 30 up on a 28 target course, 20 up on a 40 target course today, i wasn't on top of my game though, had a few distractions. but i will be tuning my Fatboys through a hooter shooter(group tune, same hole) at 15 yards. i have the R100 next weekend i most possibly will be attending, and then the Vortex Open in August.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Just 15? Don't most people group tune at 40?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

that's all that needs to be done out of a hooter shooter if you're going through the same hole, it's more like hole tuning and not group.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

All I know is that a 20yd tune can be dead nuts on but at 80yds they are off left or right. Doesn't take much, but then again I don't use a hooter shooter


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i'm doing it for my arrows, not for center shot.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Heres a picture of a group of 5 arrows shot at 20 yards with my recurve.


Nice shooting. I could barely get a group like that at 10 yards with my glass bow, although maybe the 2219s I was shooting threw me off a little. What bow and arrows are you shooting? I'm going to pick up a recurve as soon as I sell a few pairs of used tires(I help my uncle) and decide what bow I should get


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Nice shooting. I could barely get a group like that at 10 yards with my glass bow, although maybe the 2219s I was shooting threw me off a little. What bow and arrows are you shooting? I'm going to pick up a recurve as soon as I sell a few pairs of used tires(I help my uncle) and decide what bow I should get


Thanks, I can only group that good about 1/3 of the time :lol:

My bow was the PSE buckeye which is a youth bow. Arrows were the cabelas carbon hunters with blazer vanes and 100 gr tip. I need to get some feathers on my arrows because I think they would shoot alot better out of my recurve than with the stiff blazer vanes.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well I'm shoting great. when I was practicing at 50 and 60 yards before I went to mississippi I was putting my 2 practice arrows a half inch from eachother at 50 and 60 yards and this past week I was shooting at 90-95 yards with only a 70 yard pin and I had my 2 arrows about 4" apart from eachother a few times, then I would get worn out from aiming so high up (also have 2 shoot up hill kinda) that my 1st shot would be dead center and the other one lower.
and last weekend at our 3-d shoot I shot a 187 on a 20 target course, not my best day since I started out kinda not so well and then on my last 10 shots I was in the 10's and 12's from then on. and at the shoot in mississippi I won 1st place in the young adult's class on one course, 2nd place in another, and 1st place on the moving target course with a 56 out of 60 and was the highest score of all the shooters at the moving targets' course. I had a real blast there.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Nice shooting. I could barely get a group like that at 10 yards with my glass bow, although maybe the 2219s I was shooting threw me off a little. What bow and arrows are you shooting? I'm going to pick up a recurve as soon as I sell a few pairs of used tires(I help my uncle) and decide what bow I should get


The samick sage would be a great bow! And you can get them at cabelas and 3rivers...


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm pounding them in there.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

parkerd said:


> The samick sage would be a great bow! And you can get them at cabelas and 3rivers...


I just went to the bank ad found out that I had $111.56 from a scholarship I got in mexico but my mom saw the money and just took it out of my wallet for " school supplies" she already has $250 of my money how much more does she want? I guess now I'd better start making my own bow since all my money is gone for "supplies"


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Shot a 1415 with 63 X's outa 1440 at the NFAA outdoor target nationals in Yankton,South Dakota winning 1st place in my class by having over 30+ points from the next kid down. :RockOn:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Picked up a 300 22x vegas with pins today


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Shot a 1415 with 63 X's outa 1440 at the NFAA outdoor target nationals in Yankton,South Dakota winning 1st place in my class by having over 30+ points from the next kid down. :RockOn:


what class?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Aaron Groce said:


> what class?


cub (12-14year olds) so I shot 50, 40, 30 20 meters. If it was the mens class than I would have beat Jesse Broadwater, but they shoot alot farther lol.


----------

